# Cheap Firebox Door



## jaez (Sep 10, 2014)

So, a metal fab shop quoted me about $300 to $500 to make a door for my firebox.  Dimensions are rough opening 12"x20" but I could knock down the 20" if needs be.  This is way too much for my plans.

I was trying to come up with a cheap alternative and wondered how a cake pan (12x18) screwed upside down into some wood would hold up?  I figured the air space between the wood and the pan would knock down the heat enough to keep the structure from catching fire... I was looking at either an aluminum deep cake pan (sheet style), or a steel not so deep cookie sheet to use on the door.  It will have a vent hole in the pan and the wood part of the door so that hopefully the draft would keep the heat away from the door.

Its a charcoal smoker in a brick firebox with a wood enclosure around it to make it look purty =)  

Thoughts?

also, would a cookie sheet hold up under the fire to allow me to slide out the basket and add more charcoal as needed?


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 10, 2014)

IMHO ,Jaez . Wood close to the FB is a disaster waiting to happen 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. Try Piano hinge or standard door hinges , better safe than sorry.

Have fun and . . .


----------



## jaez (Sep 10, 2014)

Yeah, that is exactly what I dont want to happen... how about the cake pan, then some ceramic tile attached to the plywood?  That should keep the heat away from the wood enough and still be light enough to swing open on some hinges..


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 10, 2014)

Still , NO !   FB could reach temp to burn wood quick . . .













IMG_0004.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Sep 6, 2014





   My wood is warmed on top of my FB at about 10" above , it still catches fire if I don't watch them . . .

Go talk to a welder. Yet , again . someone here will chime in and give you a direction to go ! ! !

Later . . .


----------

